# Huatulco Living



## Ddufur (Feb 20, 2019)

We are planning a move to Mexico in about a year and think we are considering Huatulco. Would like to see some information from anyone living in the area. Do you rent or own? What do you pay for rent and what size? What do you like? Dislike? Anything you think would be valuable to know. Thank you!!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I was down in that area when they were first developing it. We stopped for lunch and got an earful from the Mexican family who ran it. All the locals were being forced off their land by the developers and the govt. crooks in their pockets so the area could be turned into a destination tourist area. What was going on was appalling.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

More of a tourist area than a place to live.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Ddufur said:


> We are planning a move to Mexico in about a year and think we are considering Huatulco. Would like to see some information from anyone living in the area. Do you rent or own? What do you pay for rent and what size? What do you like? Dislike? Anything you think would be valuable to know. Thank you!!


Why are you considering Huatulco ? What is your budget ? Is 500,000 USD a lot of money ?


----------



## Ddufur (Feb 20, 2019)

We were there last year and really enjoyed the area. Loved the food, the culture, beautiful beaches. We found the oceans and beaches to be pristine with very healthy coral and reefs. We felt the development was moderate. An areial view shows how little of the area is actually developed. We liked the weather, and the fact it has very little hurricane activity. We know people who pay $150 US for a studio apartment and up to $500 for a 3 bedroom home. We felt it was a very reasonable range. We thought it was nice to have an infrastructure in place with water and sewage treatment.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd suggest perhaps 3 or more vacations in Huatulco before considering settling down there. 

At the time of our last visit we were avid divers - in fact we were both weekend instructors - and we didn't see your healthy corals/reefs. I doubt you could live anywhere near water for 150 US/month. Maybe it would work for me if I were an author writing a book (but I would require a view of the water for that) or perhaps an online programming position. Otherwise - I would need a boat and I would spend my time fishing - which didn't make an impression on us either in Huatulco.

Where would you need to go for shopping ? Puerto Econdido ? Chetemal ? Oaxaca ?

I don't think there are any more direct flights to Huatulco - and the airport was a hike out of town.

Just my honest recollections ...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Chetumal?? Have you ever gone from Huatulco to Chetumal? Oaxaca and Tuxtla are about a 4 to 5 hour drive from Huatulco my friends from Puerto Escondido go once a month to Acapulco to shop but that would be a long way from Huatulco and you can go to Juchitan which is not that far, I have friends who live in Huatulco and they shopped in Huatulco and once in a while went to Oaxaca.. Some people do not need to shop and some do..Eventually Oaxaca will be a 2 hour drive.or 3...

I think the needs of people are very different when they go some place to vacation and when they go to live there.

I know I go nuts in Chiapas once in a while.. My husband fractured his hip last week in San Cristobal de las casas.. I went looking for a rental plac for a hospital bed.. There is one place for rental, they have one bed and t is rented.. then I went to look for gauze more than 10cm x 10 cm.. aan elevated toilet seat.. and on and on ..I finally You never think of these things until you need them and when you need them , you need them now and then good luck.. The first thing you learn here is no hay, chabal, moyuk and mayuk all the words for there isn´ t any... it can be pretty frustrating if you live 5 hours from a place where you can get them..


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok so maybe Chetumal would be a hike. At some point we met some people living in Xcalak and they flew their plane or took a boat to Chetumal for supplies. Chetumal - by the way - is slated to have a larger significance in the near term (like an international trade role of some sort). And - although I have not heard it mentioned lately there is that train running through the isthmus that has to come out somewhere in the Huatulco area...

Yes - we are all different people. When we moved here we had a check-list of wants. High on the list was proximity to Mexico City's airport. Another was easy access to large US box stores (Costco,Sam's,Walmart,HomeDepot etc). Our shopping habits have evolved over time, Costco is seeing less and less of our money, as is HomeDepot. But there are times when we need something and we know exactly which store has what we need. This week I made two purchases on mercadolibre. One order arrived from Guadalajara within 24 hours. When you can get stuff that quickly and at a cost less than in a physical store - that can change shopping habits. At the same time I always try to support our local small ferrateria whenever possible. Maybe we spent too much time in the 'hotel zone' in Huatulco - but I don't remember seeing a ferrateria.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I misspoke - the people we met in Xcalak kept their plane in Chetumal and flew to their home base in Tampa for supplies.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The train in the Isthmus has been announced a few times.. It is to go from Salinas to Tehuantepec to Acayucan,, not a great option for a passenger train .. There are ferreterias in Tehuantepec, Salinas Cuz and Juchitan so no need for a train and I have never heard my friends who lived in Huatulco complain about a lack of ferretrias. I would worry about hospitals and doctors more than Costco or big box stores, you can do without those but a good hospital can save your life.
I was in the hospital once in Juchitan and that was not very impressive.

I was in Xcalak 15 years ago and it is not a place I would live, too many amenities are missing there and as far as I am concerned Chetumal is an ugly place without a whole lot to offer but I guess that f you are desperate for supplies that would be the place to go if you live in Bacalar Mahahual or Xcalak... All these places are good for vacations not so great if you want to live there .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I know I go nuts in Chiapas once in a while.. My husband fractured his hip last week in San Cristobal de las casas.. I went looking for a rental plac for a hospital bed.. There is one place for rental, they have one bed and t is rented.. then I went to look for gauze more than 10cm x 10 cm.. aan elevated toilet seat.. and on and on . . . ...


So sorry to hear about Bob's fractured hip. Please send him my regards and hopes for a complete recovery.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks , he is doing ok and is walking around.. not very well but at least he is not in bed..I wish we were in Ajijic where things would be easier but then we would not have all the people visiting and helping out like we do down here.. so it is not all that bad.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Thanks , he is doing ok and is walking around.. not very well but at least he is not in bed..I wish we were in Ajijic where things would be easier but then we would not have all the people visiting and helping out like we do down here.. so it is not all that bad.


Good news that Bob is not bed-bound. I'm sure that the exercise he gets from walking will help speed his recovery. As I know from my current health problems, having help from friends is as important as having access to good doctors and health services.


----------

